# Spectral Diagnostics Inc (SDI)



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

Anyone else in this one? +20% today on no news I can find. They are still about a year from approval but the stock has had a fair bit of action lately.

This is a remnant from the first stock I ever bought (BioMS). The drug eventually failed but the company wound up with a bunch of cash. They changed their name to Medwell Capital (MDW) and purchased a large portion of SDI.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Worst stock I ever bought. Purchased MWC at over 4.00 and it went down to maybe .40 then took what cash it had and invested in SDI. While I still hold the shs of MWC and SDI they will have to go up probably 10 fold for me to get my money back. It seems that SDI may have some potential but it could be quite a ways out and I certainly don't intend to buy any more. I could be wrong but I once again am saying to myself that "no more penney stocks for me".


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

frase said:


> Worst stock I ever bought. Purchased MWC at over 4.00 and it went down to maybe .40 then took what cash it had and invested in SDI. While I still hold the shs of MWC and SDI they will have to go up probably 10 fold for me to get my money back. It seems that SDI may have some potential but it could be quite a ways out and I certainly don't intend to buy any more. I could be wrong but I once again am saying to myself that "no more penney stocks for me".


Yeah my worst investment as well. I have a lot of family/friend connections to the original BioMS and at the time seemed as sure a thing as anything. The company is now horribly run and i'm fairly certain they are just keeping it operational to pay themselves a salary however SDI does seem quite promising. I have read reports that if it is successful it has a potential value of $7/share so 10 fold is not impossible. I've already considered this money lost so if this somehow works out it will be a pretty significant windfall. That being said I have no interest in investing more into either company.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

Lots of activity lately being up over 30% in the last few days. MWC issued some sort of dividend in the form of SDI stock but I don't fully understand it. Anyone have additional information?


----------

